# 2 (out of 6) of my dogs... Pit Bull & Presa Canario *Lots of pics*



## PresaJudah1121 (May 20, 2011)

Hi Everyone! I introduced myself in the new member section so I just wanted to post some pics of all my children! I hope you enjoy.

Comments are welcome and appreciated!


*Name/Sex/Age/Breed*- Noah/M/8yo/Pit Bull
*Dislikes*- Noah hates hair clips (the ones that look like teeth). I think he thinks it's going to eat him lol


















*Name/Sex/Age/Breed*-Judah/M/6 months (80lbs!!)/Presa Canario
*Dislikes*- Bubbles. He thinks they're the devil lol


























The boys together.....


























"We didn't make this mess....."









Poor Noah lol










I have LOTS more but I don't want to crash the system by all my pictures... hahaha


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Awesome pictures, I especially love the ones of Noah and Judah together.
And man, look at those big Presa paws!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh my gosh, that last one is so funny. Noah's just like "Look look what he's doing to my head, LOL" They look like such goofs.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

If Judah ever needs a vacation, feel free to send him to my house! They are both gorgeous!!!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Very cute pups ...welcome to DF


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I love the toy massacre. Haha!


----------



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

I just want to kiss Judah's wrinkly little forehead! Awww....


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

So cute! And look at the paws on Judah!!


----------



## PresaJudah1121 (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the nice welcome everyone!!!




Shandwill said:


> If Judah ever needs a vacation, feel free to send him to my house! They are both gorgeous!!!


There are days where if I had your address you'd have a big package at your door.... LOL j/k. He's actually a really great puppy.



kafkabeetle said:


> Oh my gosh, that last one is so funny. Noah's just like "Look look what he's doing to my head, LOL" They look like such goofs.


HAHA That's what Noah's life is about now. He went from Pit Bull to rawhide the day Judah got home  Judah chewed on Noahs ear so much he got a hematoma (sp?) and we had to get it drained lol



A couple more pics

What's all the yelling about??









Judah ALWAYS has to walk Noah for me









Family pic (It was St. Patricks Day lol)

















Noah stole my wig lol









Judah as a puppy









Judah @ 80lbs









I have thousands of pictures of my kids but the thread only lets me post 10 luckily for you guys  lol


----------



## PresaJudah1121 (May 20, 2011)

You read correctly..... I have 6 total LOL 

Honestly.... Judah is the easiest dog I've ever had thus far and I've had a lot between fosters and my own. I love everything about his temperament and have nothing but good things to say! I'm making a new thread for my family =)


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I love your pics! The one with both of their faces stuck together to drink water is priceless!!

Also the pick of both of them "yelling" is amazing too! Welcome and I hope we get to see pics of the rest of your gang too


----------

